# IBC chisels



## gargey

This reads like marketing. 1 post.


----------



## Cocosquatch

Who's post? Mine or yours…
To avoid any futile idiotic discussion about the marketing side of things I have attached the bill. Why I still have it? Simply because they made a mistake regarding the handles I ordered and I still have the picture I took at the time when I received the package.










All the best,
Ionut


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the in depth review, and sharing the pictures with us. I've not yet had a chance to use the Veritas PM-V11 bench chisels, but Because I wanted to try them, I bought IBC when I got my skew chisels. I've been pleased with them so far, but I wasn't as much of a fan of how long I had to spend flattening the backs on them. But, that's a one-time problem, so not a huge deal


----------



## Cocosquatch

Thanks Mosquito,

That is correct, all my chisels received a lot of work during the flattening, that is a big minus for these chisels. As the scratch pattern shows they appear to be only ground and not lapped. 
Once flattened they work beautifully.

Thanks,
Ionut


----------



## dbeck

Nice job on the review. I have had great luck with ibc as well.


----------



## OSU55

I have IBC A2 and PM-V11 bu plane blades. I find the PM superior in all aspects. The biggest being edge chipping, the PM blades take longer becore starting to chip. I guess different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Cocosquatch

> Nice job on the review. I have had great luck with ibc as well.
> 
> - dbeck


Thanks dbeck,
Ionut


----------



## Cocosquatch

> I have IBC A2 and PM-V11 bu plane blades. I find the PM superior in all aspects. The biggest being edge chipping, the PM blades take longer becore starting to chip. I guess different strokes for different folks.
> 
> - OSU55


Maybe so, not sure. For this test I have chosen the PM chisel because I did not have anything else to use that would have made the comparison appropriate. Also the intention was not to out the PM steel in the bad light, but to show how good the IBC A2 steel is.
I could have used a white steel Japanese chisel but that would have been pretty similar with comparing apples with prunes.
I have the PM blades pretty much since they have appeared. I followed up with Veritas about the same issue years ago and they were great in supporting their product, they have sent me a replacement for that particular plane blade I reviewed at that time.
Still today when I use the PM blades I am having the same surprises, maybe at that time there was a bad batch of blades and I was lucky enough to receive them, or maybe it is just me looking to intensely at it during sharpening , unfortunately that is my experience. That is why I left the wood talk about it.

All the best,
Ionut


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good review indeed. Nicely done, thanks for posting.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> This reads like marketing. 1 post.
> 
> - gargey


I'm sorry, but that's such a lazy attitude. You can dismiss outright anything you don't want to see simply by calling it biased… I really couldn't care less if he was paid (though he clearly wasn't). He showed detailed photos of his test, backing up his conclusions! But you ignore all that and essentially call him a liar, based upon what? Nothing.

Yet another example of how the internet has ruined civil discourse.

Thanks for the review, Ionut.


----------



## Jacksdad

You should do reviews for magazines


----------



## Hazem

Good review.

Thanks.


----------



## Cocosquatch

> This reads like marketing. 1 post.
> 
> - gargey
> 
> I m sorry, but that s such a lazy attitude. You can dismiss outright anything you don t want to see simply by calling it biased… I really couldn t care less if he was paid (though he clearly wasn t). He showed detailed photos of his test, backing up his conclusions! But you ignore all that and essentially call him a liar, based upon what? Nothing.
> 
> Yet another example of how the internet has ruined civil discourse.
> 
> Thanks for the review, Ionut.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Thank you Stumpy, 
I am not a good social media person for reasons like that, and after the first instinct of saying, I can't reproduce…, I recalled the main reason why I spent the time putting this together in the first place. For folks like me who wanted to find more information about a good product and couldn't find it. Whether the post is helping or not, it is a different story.

All the best,
ionut


----------



## Cocosquatch

> You should do reviews for magazines
> 
> - Jacksdad


Thanks Jeff, but I prefer to stay with working the wood, it is much more fun and relaxing.

All the best,
Ionut


----------



## Cocosquatch

> Good review.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Hazem


Thanks Hazem


----------



## gargey

StumpyNumbs - What's with all the hyperventilating?

You say: "But you ignore all that and essentially call him a liar, based upon what? Nothing."

It's pretty damned lazy to say I called him a liar, when the entirety of my post was: "This reads like marketing. 1 post."

I am skeptical of any review that is someone's first post. Is that not my right?

"Yet another example of how the internet has ruined civil discourse." ...Chill out, dude.



> I m sorry, but that s such a lazy attitude. You can dismiss outright anything you don t want to see simply by calling it biased… I really couldn t care less if he was paid (though he clearly wasn t). He showed detailed photos of his test, backing up his conclusions! But you ignore all that and essentially call him a liar, based upon what? Nothing.
> 
> Yet another example of how the internet has ruined civil discourse.
> 
> Thanks for the review, Ionut.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## Cocosquatch

> StumpyNumbs - What s with all the hyperventilating?
> 
> You say: "But you ignore all that and essentially call him a liar, based upon what? Nothing."
> 
> It s pretty damned lazy to say I called him a liar, when the entirety of my post was: "This reads like marketing. 1 post."
> 
> I am skeptical of any review that is someone s first post. Is that not my right?
> 
> "Yet another example of how the internet has ruined civil discourse." ...Chill out, dude.
> 
> I m sorry, but that s such a lazy attitude. You can dismiss outright anything you don t want to see simply by calling it biased… I really couldn t care less if he was paid (though he clearly wasn t). He showed detailed photos of his test, backing up his conclusions! But you ignore all that and essentially call him a liar, based upon what? Nothing.
> 
> Yet another example of how the internet has ruined civil discourse.
> 
> Thanks for the review, Ionut.
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> - gargey


Apparently my post has created too much waves in this "quiet water". That wasn't my intention and I apologize for this.

Gargey, to you and others sharing the same thoughts as you, the reason why I only posted once so far is because I hate social media, today there is more BS connected to it than useful information. Simply because many people immediately assume they know everything about the other persons and they are urgently qualified them whether all this happens based on fact or not or because there is only one post or many, or whatever other reasons.
Whether you believe or not, it is your own business, nobody is infringing your freedom or right.
Instead of discussing about wood, tools and other similar things there is more talk about my post authenticity, so I am hoping this type of discussion ends here.

All the best,
Ionut


----------



## StumpyNubs

Welcome to the world of internet woodworking. At least he didn't tell you to kill yourself. I get that one sometimes…


----------



## ColonelTravis

I've used PM-V11 in fairly dense wood (planes and chisels) and have not gotten a blade knick yet. I did get them in A2 frequently, which is a major reason I don't use A2 anymore. But I've never tried IBC. For planes, Hock hogs all the attention from IBC (at least here in the U.S.). Woodcraft sells them but I always went to Hock, at first because I wanted to support the good 'ol USA, then I found out Hock outsources a lot to France! Eh, whatever. Would like to to check out IBC chisels but I've never seen them in person. Balance and feel, to me, matters at least as much as edge retention, maybe even a tad more. I like the Veritas handles and overall length better than anything I've used, including a number of vintage chisels. Yeah, make your own handles with sockets - just can't stand making socket handles for several reasons. Again, that's just me.

I don't know why Cosman's opinion isn't valued more. Is David Barron looked down upon because he sells his own stuff and promotes some things in his videos? Not that I know of.

Very interesting review, thanks. Is it called Pinnacle IBC in Canada or just IBC?


----------



## gargey

> Welcome to the world of internet woodworking. At least he didn t tell you to kill yourself. I get that one sometimes…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


smh. You're equating the above with "This reads like marketing. 1 post."

You must be been traumatized, and are now projecting.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Welcome to the world of internet woodworking. At least he didn t tell you to kill yourself. I get that one sometimes…
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> smh. You re equating the above with "This reads like marketing. 1 post."
> 
> You must be been traumatized, and are now projecting.
> 
> - gargey


I know you are just trolling, otherwise why would you keep returning to check the comments on a post you dismissed outright as "marketing." But since you don't seem to understand why I said you called him a liar, let me explain it:

Cocosquatch clearly said in his review that it is not marketing. He paid for them himself, and has no affiliation with the brand…. YOU came in and said that wasn't true, that it was marketing…. Now, I'm no dictionary, but that sounds a lot like "liar" to me.

My point is, coming onto someone's article and publicly calling into question his honesty without any evidence at all used to be considered bad manners. If you can't see that, you simply aren't living in the same world as most of us. And there is no reason for us to continue this discussion.


----------



## Cocosquatch

Thank you ColonelTravis,

The company is called just IBC - Industrial Blade Company and yes it is based in Canada.
I don't know, maybe I was followed by bad luck with PM blades, I got my PM blades very early when they appeared and one chisel as well, maybe the initial batch was not the best one, I am not sure, but that is pretty much my experience with them. 
When I decided to make the test I didn't spend time preparing or pre testing, I simply sharpened the blades and started chopping/paring and at the end of the test I actually was a bit surprised as I expected the PM to fail in a more spectacular way as it uses to do at times.

For me things are a bit different, a good edge counts more to me than minor balance or shape difference, I don't feel it is too hard to adapt to a tool if it is a quality one, but this is subjective and works for me. As I said in the review, I like the balance, handle the extra length and the blade shape of the Veritas chisel more, I find no flaw in the design and they really feel great in use.

I am seriously hoping that with what I said in the review, I did not raise the question in regards to Rob Cosman's opinion is not valued more, in fact I wanted to compliment any good things that have been said about the IBC chisels by others as coming from an impartial person, that has nothing to gain or to lose from the sales numbers of these chisels.

All the best,
Ionut


----------



## ColonelTravis

> I am seriously hoping that with what I said in the review, I did not raise the question in regards to Rob Cosman's opinion is not valued more, in fact I wanted to compliment any good things that have been said about the IBC chisels by others as coming from an impartial person, that has nothing to gain or to lose from the sales numbers of these chisels.
> 
> All the best,
> Ionut
> 
> - Cocosquatch


No - didn't get the impression you were skeptical of him at all. Seems like a fine gentleman all-around - helps wounded vets get into woodworking (I think that should be more well-known.) Not sure how much furniture he makes, that's something about him I know very little about. As far as hand tool teachers go, he should be ranked with the best, I have a lot of respect for his POV. The things he sells with the Cosman name on it are kinda pricey, which is understandable because he's a small operation. But he doesn't just throw something on the market that's exactly like everything else. He adds well-thought-out differences.

Glad that you posted this because, like you said, there's just not much out there about these chisels. Not sure why that is.


----------



## gargey

Your problem, "StumpyNubs," is that you're trying to put words into my mouth. As long as you keep trying to do that, I'm going to keep correcting you.

I was the first to reply to the initial post. OP has made several subsequent congenial posts. I haven't had any problem with them. I was suspicious of the first post. Maybe I'm jaded, maybe you're naive. Nothing I said was out of line.

Cool your jets.



> Cocosquatch clearly said in his review that it is not marketing. He paid for them himself, and has no affiliation with the brand…. YOU came in and said that wasn t true, that it was marketing…. Now, I m no dictionary, but that sounds a lot like "liar" to me.
> - StumpyNubs


If I say a car is going fast, don't try to tell me that *I* said it's speeding. I write for a living; I choose my words carefully and I know what they mean.


----------



## putman

Jeff, enjoyed your comparison of the PM-V11 and the IBC.

Has anyone compared the L-N Bench Chisels and the Blue Spruce Bench Chisels to the IBC and PM-V11?

Also, for strictly cutting dovetails what would you guys recommend buying, Bench Chisels or Dovetail Chisels?


----------

